# Driver de motor Stepper Impresora



## fungi (May 30, 2010)

Hola necesito ayuda, ya que quisiera utilizar un driver de motor stepper de una impresora, y el problema es que no puedo encontrar el datasheet de este circuito integrado.

 El circuito es el *SN104652* de Texas Instruments.

Pero po mas que busco no encuentro información.

E intentado contactar a los distribuidores para conseguirlo, pero aun no tengo respuesta.

Ojala alguien pueda ayudarme. Gracias.


----------



## HADES (May 30, 2010)

Oye colega te podemos ayudar a buscar un poco mejor si nos haces el favorazo y le tomas una foto al integrado, de momento busco y te comento salu2!!


----------



## fungi (May 30, 2010)

Ahi esta la imagen, gracias por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## HADES (May 30, 2010)

Fijate que buscando me aparece descontinuado PERO mas o menos de fecha viene esa impresora?


----------



## fungi (May 30, 2010)

No sabria exactamente el año, pero es de las viejitas. Debe haber tenido unos 5 a 10 años?

Yo busque tambien en la pagina de TI, pero me deribo a otra, porque estaba descontinuado, pero ese es mi mayor problema, que cuando quiero reciclar componentes, no encuentro los Datasheet. Pero aun hay distribuidores, pero en sus datos no aparecen PDFs del componente que venden.


----------



## HADES (May 30, 2010)

Pues la verdad me temo que ese es el mayor problema la antiguedad pero no te sirven otros integrados actuales por ejemplo:
L298 Puente H etapa de potencia
L297 Generador de Pulsos de control (aunque hay otros)


----------



## fungi (May 30, 2010)

Si, el problema es que mi tesis la hare en base a componentes reciclados, no nuevos. Es una lastima perder todos estos componentes que tengo. Igual muchas gracias, alomejor consigo algo contactando a proveedores extranjeros.
También estoy buscando Datasheet para unos lcd de celulares, pero voy a postiar en los foros que tengas esos temas.

Gracias.


----------



## HADES (May 30, 2010)

Bueno Fungi no te despegues del tema chequealo de ves en cuano por que siempre hay quien aporte algo en algun otro momento yo pues me retiro porque ya no se mas donde buscar salu2

Y suerte con la tesis ya esta aun pelo suerte adios!!


----------

